# HTC Vive: VR-Headset kostet 799 US-Dollar



## Gast1669461003 (21. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *HTC Vive: VR-Headset kostet 799 US-Dollar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: HTC Vive: VR-Headset kostet 799 US-Dollar


----------



## OutsiderXE (21. Februar 2016)

Dei VR-Brille reicht dann auch nicht, man braucht auch einen PC von Morgen der (zu) teuer ist.

Ich hatte die OR mal im Studium ausprobiert. Mit Brille geht das eh nicht...


----------



## Alreech (21. Februar 2016)

Die Vive liegt also im gleichen Preisbereich wie ein 35" curved TFT, bietet aber 3D und Headtracking.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2016)

ein vr-headset kann doch keinen monitor ersetzen. der vergleich ist demzufolge völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2016)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Ich hatte die OR mal im Studium ausprobiert. Mit Brille geht das eh nicht...



Ich trage auch eine Brille und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit OR zu spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2016)

Ist ungefähr das, was ich erwartet habe, nachdem die Oculus Rift schon  ihre 599 Dollar kostet. Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich hab sogar damit  gerechnet, dass das Ding noch ein wenig mehr kostet. Bin gespannt, was  das Ding in Deutschland kosten wird. Ich schätze mal, der Preis wird um  die 900 Euro erreichen, was echt schon ne ganze Stange Geld ist. Ich  werde jedenfalls bei Oculus Rift bleiben, da ich das Roomtracking hier  eh nicht nutzen werde (hab hier auch gar nicht den Platz dazu). Das  räumlich etwas eingeschränktere Headtracking der Oculus Rift reicht für  meine Zwecke völlig aus.




OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Ich hatte die OR mal im Studium ausprobiert. Mit Brille geht das eh nicht...



Ich hatte beide Oculus Rift Dev Kits und konnte beide völlig problemlos mit meiner Brille nutzen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Endkundenversionen von Rift und Vive da noch ein deutlich besser für einstellbar sind. Bei der Menge an Brillenträgern, die es gibt, wäre es auch ziemlich dämlich, die durch die Konstruktion des Gerätes einfach mal als Käufer völlig auszuschließen.


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Februar 2016)

Ungefähr so wie ich erwartt hatte, nach der OR Ankündigung. Naja, bedeutet für mich, dass VR noch ein wenig warten muss. Mein Rechner sollte das zwar hinbekommen, aber die Preise sind mir einfach zu hoch, vor allem konnte ich es bisher noch nie testen.


----------



## Dosentier (21. Februar 2016)

Mal sehen was bei herum kommt. 
Video 2000, Betamax oder doch lieber VHS ?

Wobei die eigentliche Frage sein wird, kann sich so etwas zu dem Preis auf Dauer wirklich durchsetzen / etablieren ?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Wobei die eigentliche Frage sein wird, kann sich so etwas zu dem Preis auf Dauer wirklich durchsetzen / etablieren ?



der preis wird imo das geringste "problem" sein.
der wird ja unter umständen sogar sehr schnell sinken.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Mal sehen was bei herum kommt.
> Video 2000, Betamax oder doch lieber VHS ?
> 
> Wobei die eigentliche Frage sein wird, kann sich so etwas zu dem Preis auf Dauer wirklich durchsetzen / etablieren ?



Auf Dauer werden die Dinger garantiert günstiger. Neue Hardware ist immer teuer, vor allem, wenn es etwas komplett Neues ist, was es in der Form vorher nicht gab. Siehe z. B. HD Fernseher: Zu Anfang hat man tausende Euro dafür bezahlt, heute kriegt man nen 42 Zoll Full HD Fernseher für unter 300 Euro. Anderes Beispiel: DVD-Brenner. Zu Anfang hunderte von Euro bzw. DM, heute 20 Euro. In ein paar Jahren gibt es sicher bessere VR-Headsets für unter 500 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## cooper79 (21. Februar 2016)

hd-fernseher und pc/cd-rom gibts aber in fast  jedem haushalt folglich wird auch ein viel höherer absatz an geräten erzielt, was einen preisverfall zulässt.  anders als  das bei einer zockerbrille für hardcore-gamer der fall sein dürfte


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2016)

cooper79 schrieb:


> hd-fernseher und pc/cd-rom gibts aber in fast  jedem haushalt folglich wird auch ein viel höherer absatz an geräten erzielt, was einen preisverfall zulässt.  anders als  das bei einer zockerbrille für hardcore-gamer der fall sein dürfte



Inzwischen schon. Aber als die Dinger gerade auf den Markt gekommen sind, hatten die meisten auch bestenfalls eine CD-Rom Laufwerk oder einen CD-Rom Brenner (gleiche Geschichte damit übrigens) und einen Röhrenfernseher zuhause stehen. Mehr war damals auch nicht nötig, es gab damals ohnehin kaum HD-Inhalte, die den Kauf eines Full-HD Fernseher lohnenswert gemacht hätten. Irgendwann kamen dann Blu-Ray, PS3, Xbox 360 und digitales HD-Fernsehen und inzwischen hat beinahe jeder Haushalt einen Full HD Fernseher, weil man die inzwischen auch sinnvoll nutzen kann.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es mit VR-Hardware ähnlich laufen wird. In 10 Jahren hat vielleicht jeder zweite Haushalt so ein Ding auf dem Schreibtisch liegen und nutzt die genauso selbstverständlich, wie man heute ein Smartphone hat.


----------



## ten10 (21. Februar 2016)

Es gibt keine Preisdifferenz. HTC-Vive kommt mit VR-Controllern, Oculus ohne. Das ist die jetzige Preisdifferenz.
Mal 2 Jahre vergehen lassen, was aus Hardware und vor allen Dingen Software wird. Und wer nicht den potonten Rechner dazu hat, kauft dann die VR-Hardware, kann sie aber kaum ordentlich nutzen (schon einmal ruckeliges VR gespielt ? Das macht definitiv keinen Spass und die VR-Brille ist schnell vom Kopf entfernt, um sich zu erholen ... vor allem bei Spielen mit Eigenbewegung in alle  Richtungen, unabhängig bzw. gegenläufig von der Kopfbewegung).


----------



## Dolomedes (21. Februar 2016)

Super , ich mach für das geld lieber Urlaub...ich war mal begeistert für diese tech.
aber die preise sind sch ....


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

Bin gespannt, ob es vlt. auch die Brille alleine zu kaufen geben wird, ohne Controller und Tracking Station.


----------



## Nihiletex (21. Februar 2016)

Nun, Early Adopter dürfen natürlich immer tief in die Tasche greifen, aber so langsam habe ich das Gefühl das 3D / VR Brillen eine ähnliche Bruchlandung hinlegen wie schon vor X Jahren. Um eine möglichst große Käuferschicht anzusprechen, wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt sich im Bereich neuer Konsolen zu bewegen, also ~400 €.
Ich hätte schon Interesse daran irgendwelche Space Spiele wie EVE mit so einer Brille zu spielen, aber mitsamt nötiger Hardware um das Spiel dann noch flüssig darzustellen wird mir das schlicht zu teuer. Mal abwarten was Sony aus seiner VR Brille macht.


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Mal sehen was bei herum kommt.
> Video 2000, Betamax oder doch lieber VHS ?
> 
> Wobei die eigentliche Frage sein wird, kann sich so etwas zu dem Preis auf Dauer wirklich durchsetzen / etablieren ?



Auch bei den Video Systemen hatte sich ja nicht gerade das beste durchgesetzt.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. Februar 2016)

Kurz gesagt nicht Markt reif . Viel zu teuer . Es sei denn man hat zu viel Geld ^^. Für sein Hobby


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt nicht Markt reif . Viel zu teuer . Es sei denn man hat zu viel Geld ^^. Für sein Hobby



Wieso nicht marktreif? Hast du das Gerät in seiner derzeitigen Form (sowohl Hard- als auch Software) getestet? Es gibt immer Raum für Verbesserungen, das heißt aber nicht, dass da irgendwas Unfertiges für nen überhöhten Preis auf den Markt geworfen wird.

Und wieso zuviel Geld? Jeder kann doch selbst entscheiden, wieviel er bereit ist, für sein Hobby auszugeben. Der eine bezahlt 10 Euro für ein Buch, der andere 1000 Euro für ein VR-Headset, der nächste bezahlt 100.000 Euro für ein Auto oder ein paar Millionen für ein Flugzeug oder eine Yacht. Wenn einem die Sache das Geld wert ist ... warum nicht?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mit mehr gerechnet. Hoffentlich werden Europäer nicht wieder benachteiligt.
Für pre order gibt es für mich noch zu viele offene Fragen. Man weiß ja nicht mal ob alle VR fähigen Spiele mit sowohl oculus als auch vive unterstützt werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Februar 2016)

damit ist nach Rift nun auch Vive weg, mal kucken was dann noch Sony PS-VR kosten wird.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

Aber wirklich. Job Simulator? Klingt wie steam early access trash. Da ist Eve Valkyrie wesentlich attraktiver.


----------



## USA911 (22. Februar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Inzwischen schon. Aber als die Dinger gerade auf den Markt gekommen sind, hatten die meisten auch bestenfalls eine CD-Rom Laufwerk oder einen CD-Rom Brenner (gleiche Geschichte damit übrigens) und einen Röhrenfernseher zuhause stehen. Mehr war damals auch nicht nötig, es gab damals ohnehin kaum HD-Inhalte, die den Kauf eines Full-HD Fernseher lohnenswert gemacht hätten.



Ein Punkt, warum Elektronikgeräte so schnell günstiger werden, liegt aber auch an der geschwindigkeit der verbesserungen der Geräte und der Technik, bzw. neu entwicklungen. Da inzwischen die Hersteller sich im Elektrobereich gezwungen sehen jedes Jahr auf den Messen neue Technik präsentieren zumüssen, müssen sie auch dementsprechend schnell neue und "alte" Produkte fertigen. Wie bekommt man die Geräte schneller an den Mann um das Lager / Händlerflächen für Neuprodukte freizubekommen. Nur durch Preissenkung. Dies spielt auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> damit ist nach Rift nun auch Vive weg, mal kucken was dann noch Sony PS-VR kosten wird.



Beim PS VR ist doch der Preis eher Nebensache im Moment. Viel wichtiger wird da sein, was es überhaupt kann, bei der beschränkten Hardware. Was für Spiele kann die PS4 schon auf 90-120 fps darstellen? Für 2d Platformer brauche ich persönlich kein VR.


----------



## Sayaka (22. Februar 2016)

bin schon gespannt wie es sich entwickelt wenn Rift, Vive und PS VR auf dem Markt sind. Werden die PC VR Headsets zum Ladenhüter und die PS VR verkauft sich einigermaßen weils günstig ist und mit einer Konsole problemlos läuft? Vielleicht wird das ding so eine miese Qualität haben dass es sowieso keine brauchbaren Spiele geben wird.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wird da sein, was es überhaupt kann, bei der beschränkten Hardware. Was für Spiele kann die PS4 schon auf 90-120 fps darstellen? Für 2d Platformer brauche ich persönlich kein VR.



Informiere dich lieber, dann musst du nicht solchen Müll von dir geben.

List of PS4 Games Compatible With Project Morpheous - PlayStation 4 Wiki Guide - IGN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwNDuyzqJLU


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob es vlt. auch die Brille alleine zu kaufen geben wird, ohne Controller und Tracking Station.



Und was machst du dann damit? 50€ für Lighthouse gespart, dafür ist dann aber alles zusammen nutzlos.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Informiere dich lieber, dann musst du nicht solchen Müll von dir geben.
> 
> List of PS4 Games Compatible With Project Morpheous - PlayStation 4 Wiki Guide - IGN
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwNDuyzqJLU




Da hat einer wohl seinem usernamen keine Ehre gemacht und ist mit dem Linken aufgestanden 
Da ist wohl jemand so fortgeschritten in seinem fanboytum, dass man keine Fragen stellen kann ohne gleich beleidigt zu werden 
Ein einfaches: "Hi, hier habe ich einen link in dem man Spiele sieht die theoretisch (!) auf PSVR auf 120 fps laufen" Worauf ich gesagt hätte: "Interessant, die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob es das auch einhalten kann, denn die Spiele konnte bisher keiner antesten, hoffentlich wird es was, denn ich freue mich auf VR"
Laut Oculus bruachen Spiele unter VR deutlich mehr (war es bis zu 9mal?) Leistung als normal und die PS4 hat bei Spielen wie bloodborne schon Probleme mit 30 fps. Das sie mehr kann wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Wünschenswert wäre es."
Aber ich denke "Quatsch keinen Müll" tut es auch


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Februar 2016)

Die Preise sind ja doch sportlich, mal schauen, ob Sony mit der Aldibrille die Verbreitung vorantreiben kann


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ein einfaches: "Hi, hier habe ich einen link in dem man Spiele sieht die theoretisch (!) auf PSVR auf 120 fps laufen" Worauf ich gesagt hätte: "Interessant, die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob es das auch einhalten kann, denn die Spiele konnte bisher keiner antesten, hoffentlich wird es was, denn ich freue mich auf VR"



Ach komm, wir hatten exakt dieses Thema hier so oft... und immer wieder tauchen Leute auf die meinen sie hätten soviel technisches Verständnis um beurteilen zu können, dass Playstation VR überhaupt nicht funktionieren kann...
Auch wenn die Redakteure die es bisher probieren durften, begeistert davon sind.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Laut Oculus bruachen Spiele unter VR deutlich mehr (war es bis zu 9mal?) Leistung als normal und die PS4 hat bei Spielen wie bloodborne schon Probleme mit 30 fps. Das sie mehr kann wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Wünschenswert wäre es."
> Aber ich denke "Quatsch keinen Müll" tut es auch



Ich verstehe es offen gestanden nicht. Warum geht es dir nicht in die Birne, dass die fps bei allen Spielen von der Grafikqualität abhängen.
Bloodborne sieht super aus, kann die 30 fps halten, schafft aber eben nicht mehr. Was glaubst du, welche PC-Hardware man braucht, um Bloodborne in konstanten 90 fps auf einem PC spielen zu können? Schau dir mal die Hardwareanforderungen von Quantumbreak an! Und da ist noch lange nichts mit 90 fps...
Jetzt nehmen wir mal als Vergleich HL2 oder Portal 1. Ich denke die PS4 sollte die ohne große Probleme mit 120 fps auf eine VR-Brille bringen können.


----------



## theking2502 (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> ... die fps bei allen Spielen von der Grafikqualität abhängen.
> Bloodborne sieht super aus, kann die 30 fps halten, schafft aber eben nicht mehr. Was glaubst du, welche PC-Hardware man braucht, um Bloodborne in konstanten 90 fps auf einem PC spielen zu können? Schau dir mal die Hardwareanforderungen von Quantumbreak an! Und da ist noch lange nichts mit 90 fps...
> Jetzt nehmen wir mal als Vergleich HL2 oder Portal 1. Ich denke die PS4 sollte die ohne große Probleme mit 120 fps auf eine VR-Brille bringen können.



Und da liegt doch der Knackpunkt, warum man nicht so viel von der PSVR-Version erwartet.
Wenn ein Spiel wie Bloodborne konstant nur 30fps halten kann, man aber für ein gutes VR Erlebnis 120fps braucht und das auch in einer konstanten Auflösung, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die PS4 entweder versteckte oder unzugängliche Resourcen hat, oder aber dass die Spiele entsprechen schlechter aussehen müssen.

Was die Journalisten so loben an der PSVR sind weniger die grafischen Effekte, sondern eher die Technik. Das es sich gut anfühlt und so weiter.
Es gebietet einfach die Logik, dass eine Konsole mit limitierter Hardware auch nur limitierte Ergebnisse erzielen kann.
Das sieht man besonders gut an den Titeln, die variable Auflösungen und variable Framelimitierungen haben.

Bei Konsolen ist es schwer die Möglichkeiten der HW einzuschätzen. Das sah man gut an den LastGen Konsolen. Halo 4 sah hundert mal besser aus als Halo 3. Selbst die Entwickler wissen erst mit den Jahren, was die Konsolen können.

Auf was ich hinaus will ist folgendes. Es hat nichts mit pseudo technische Wissen zu tun, wenn man sagt die PSVR Spiele werden nicht so gut aussehen wir die PC VR-Spiele. Das ist einfach ein Fakt, den jeder akzeptieren muss. 

Und sicher kann eine Konsole aus dem Jahre 2014 Spiele die 10 beziehungsweise 8 Jahre alt sind mit 120 Fps schaffen. Denn die Source Engine ist nun mal alt. Aber man kann eine neue Technik nicht mit uralten, wenn auch richtig guten, Spielen bewerben. Jedenfalls nicht als Hauptfunktion!



Und Quantumbreak ist offensichtlich ein schlechter Port. Denn was man an Bildmaterial gezeigt bekommt, rechtfertigt die Anforderung nicht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ach komm, wir hatten exakt dieses Thema hier so oft... und immer wieder tauchen Leute auf die meinen sie hätten soviel technisches Verständnis um beurteilen zu können, dass Playstation VR überhaupt nicht funktionieren kann...



Wann habe ich je behauptet, Ahnung zu haben? Ich habe die Frage gestellt, ob die PS4 das schafft, sonst nichts. Alles andere hast du rein interpretiert. 



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Warum geht es dir nicht in die Birne, dass die fps bei allen Spielen von der Grafikqualität abhängen.
> .



Ok, hier hört die Diskussion bei mir auf. *Das ist doch genau das was ich gesagt habe!* 
Ich weiß nicht ob die PS4 grafisch ansprechende Spiele auf VR mit hohen fps hinbekommt, daher mein Vergleich mit 2d Platformern. Mehr nicht.

Aber ich hab keine Lust mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die n schlechten Kaffee hatten. Nimm dir Zeit anderer Leute posts zu lesen und lass deine Laune an denen aus, die sie verursachen. 

Bis dahin


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel wie Bloodborne konstant nur 30fps halten kann, man aber für ein gutes VR Erlebnis 120fps braucht und das auch in einer konstanten Auflösung, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die Spiele entsprechen schlechter aussehen müssen.



Das ist logisch und sollte für jeden begreifbar sein. Nur ist es das anscheinend nicht weil hier immer mal wieder Spezialisten aufschlagen die meinen, dass die PS4 nie im Leben 90 fps schaffen wird...



theking2502 schrieb:


> Was die Journalisten so loben an der PSVR sind weniger die grafischen Effekte, sondern eher die Technik. Das es sich gut anfühlt und so weiter.


Und das ist momentan das wichtige. VR muss erst einmal mit dem Konzept überzeugen, und das kann in einer Comic-Welt genauso gut passierten wie in einem Grafikwunder.
Abgesehen davon frage ich mich, warum bei Oculus und Vive die Grafikqualität die der PC liefert so verdammt gut sein muss, wenn das Display der Limitierende Faktor ist und ich beispielsweise nicht einmal den Text auf einem originalgrossen virtuellen Smartphone lesen könnte.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit pseudo technische Wissen zu tun, wenn man sagt die PSVR Spiele werden nicht so gut aussehen wir die PC VR-Spiele. Das ist einfach ein Fakt, den jeder akzeptieren muss.


Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Nur leider gibt es noch diejenigen, die die fps in Frage stellen.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Und sicher kann eine Konsole aus dem Jahre 2014 Spiele die 10 beziehungsweise 8 Jahre alt sind mit 120 Fps schaffen. Denn die Source Engine ist nun mal alt. Aber man kann eine neue Technik nicht mit uralten, wenn auch richtig guten, Spielen bewerben. Jedenfalls nicht als Hauptfunktion!


Mir ging es generell darum, dass auch und besonders in der Anfangszeit von VR ein VR-Spiel in erster Linie mit dem Gameplay überzeugen muss und ich mit einer Super realistischen Grafik.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Und Quantumbreak ist offensichtlich ein schlechter Port. Denn was man an Bildmaterial gezeigt bekommt, rechtfertigt die Anforderung nicht.


Es war doch immer so, dass hohe Systemanforderungen mit einem schlechten Port erklärt wurden. So gesehen hatten wir in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich schlechte Ports.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das ist logisch und sollte für jeden begreifbar sein. Nur ist es das anscheinend nicht weil hier immer mal wieder Spezialisten aufschlagen die meinen, dass die PS4 nie im Leben 90 fps schaffen wird...



Zeig mir mal den post, indem das hier jemand sagt. 
Niemand sagt, dass die PS4 das nicht schafft. Der Super Nintendo schafft das. Sieht halt dann dementsprechend aus.
Du diskutierst über Sachen, die du dir selber ausgedacht hast.


----------



## Sansaido (22. Februar 2016)

Vive spricht mich persönlich mehr an als Oculus Rift, doch beides ist schlichtweg zu teuer. Wer hier übrigens für PSVR argumentiert, sollte nicht vergessen, dass bei nicht vorhandener PS4 der Anschaffungspreis für Konsole + PSVR vermutlich auch bei um die 700-800 Euro liegt und man zudem mit PSVR auf eine technisch deutlich schwächere Plattform *limitiert* ist. Rift und Vive sind die deutlich ausgereifteren Produkte für VR und bieten einem den kompletten, teils offenen Kosmos des PCs.


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das ist logisch und sollte für jeden begreifbar sein. Nur ist es das anscheinend nicht weil hier immer mal wieder Spezialisten aufschlagen die meinen, dass die PS4 nie im Leben 90 fps schaffen wird...





gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Nur leider gibt es noch diejenigen, die die fps in Frage stellen.



Behauptungen sollte man schon belegen können. Aber wird hier etwas schwer werden für dich, da dies niemand behauptet hat. Du unterstellst das mal schnell lieber damit du irgendwie ein Argument hast um zu flamen.

Ehrlich, geh nach draußen frische Luft schnappen, vielleicht kann man dich dann ernst nehmen zum Thema.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal den post, indem das hier jemand sagt.
> Niemand sagt, dass die PS4 das nicht schafft. Der Super Nintendo schafft das. Sieht halt dann dementsprechend aus. Du diskutierst über Sachen, die du dir selber ausgedacht hast.



Ich habe eben viel Fantasie und bin tatsächlich etwas angefressen, weil ich gestern Jurassic World gesehen habe.
(wie kann ein derartiger Mist finanziell so erfolgreich sein!?)

Aber in praktisch jeder PS VR-Diskussion tauchen diese Sprüche auf.



> Das wird doch niemals eine Auflösung in Full HD oder höher!


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...300-bis-400-dollar-kaufpreis.html#post9934101



> natürlich wird es Abstriche geben, z.B. nur 50 oder 40 Bilder in der  Sekunde oder nur 720p, aber wenn das gut optimiert wird, hat man sicher  auch mit PS-VR ein tolles VR-Erlebnis


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...300-bis-400-dollar-kaufpreis.html#post9934109



> haha 90 fps die schaffen normal schon meistens nichtmal die 60 was für gurkengames solln das werden mit 90?^^


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...sekunde-das-absolute-minimum.html#post9920121



> Wenn die Konsole jetzt schon Probleme hat Spiele in 30 FPS darzustellen,  wie soll sie das dann bitte in 60 FPS für jedes Auge schaffen?


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...onsole-kosten-sagt-sonys-ceo.html#post9898375


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben viel Fantasie und bin tatsächlich etwas angefressen, weil ich gestern Jurassic World gesehen habe.
> (wie kann ein derartiger Mist finanziell so erfolgreich sein!?)
> 
> Aber in praktisch jeder PS VR-Diskussion tauchen diese Sprüche auf.
> ...



-delete-



edit: Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf den post bevor der erste Absatz reineditiert  wurde.
Jurassic world erklärt einiges 
Und die Links machen jetzt auch SInn


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

Hab's mal ausgerechnet: HTC Vive ~850 Euro inklusive Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ohne Versand. Die Oculus Rift liegt bei 750 Euro komplett. Ach man, ich bin so unentschlossen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Vive spricht mich persönlich mehr an als Oculus Rift, doch beides ist schlichtweg zu teuer.



Also das von mir eingeplante Budget wird bei beiden deutlich übertroffen, aber jetzt nicht so, als das ich das VR-Vorhaben komplett ad acta lege. Ich denke wir oder viele sind dem Hype verfallen und gingen von einem Massenmarkt aus. Die Technik wäre heute soweit, the next big thing, Kokurrenz belebt das Geschäft und sind dann händereibend von Kampfpreisen ausgegangen. Sprach ja auch alles dafür, wurde so nur offiziell nie kommuniziert. Im Gegenteil. Die Produktionskapazitäten sind zwar ausgeschöpft, aber man bedient nur wenige 10000. Man ist weit weg von einem Massenmarkt. Und Sony sagt besser nichts und verlegt ihren Release nach hinten.

Das Gute ist, wir sind jetzt alle wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angelangt und können entspannt zusehen wie sich ein Standard entwickelt.


----------



## Alreech (22. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein vr-headset kann doch keinen monitor ersetzen. der vergleich ist demzufolge völlig sinnfrei.


Ein VR Headset kann sogar drei Monitore ersetzen... 

Für jemand der vorhat Rennspiele oder Flugsimulatoren auf 3 TFTs mit Headtracking zu spielen (und da gibt es einige) ist ein VR Headset durchaus eine Alternative. 
Natürlich brauch man dann noch einen kleinen Bildschirm für den Desktop, das muß dann aber nicht gerade ein 35" Zoll Gaming TFT mit G-Sync, Freesync und Fluxkompensator sein...


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann damit? 50€ für Lighthouse gespart, dafür ist dann aber alles zusammen nutzlos.


Ich hab die ganze Entwicklung nicht so verfolgt, aber könnte man die Vive ohne Controller und Raumtracking nicht so verwenden wie die Rift und sich das Zubehör später holen, wenn man es doch nutzen möchte?


----------



## Sansaido (22. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab die ganze Entwicklung nicht so verfolgt, aber könnte man die Vive ohne Controller und Raumtracking nicht so verwenden wie die Rift und sich das Zubehör später holen, wenn man es doch nutzen möchte?



Zumindest eine Variante ohne das Raumtracking fände ich wünschenswert, denn ich habe beim besten Willen nicht den Platz dafür und möchte das dann auch ungern mitbezahlen.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2016)

Das Roomtracking ist, soweit ich weiß, die einzige Art von Positional Headtracking, die es bei HTC Vive gibt. Ohne würde bedeuten, dass man den Kopf nur drehen, aber sich nicht vor oder zur Seite beugen kann, was nicht nur die Immersion stört, sondern auch Übelkeit verursachen kann, weil man den Oberkörper und Hals halt nie wirklich 100% an der gleiche Stelle hält, wenn man sich umschaut. Die Oculus Rift hat dafür halt ihr Kamerasystem, das Positional Headtracking in nem begrenzten Bereich (im Sitzen völlig ausreichend) erlaubt. Das Roomtracking von HTC Vive macht halt das gleiche, funktioniert aber in einem größeren Bereich im Raum, so dass man auch rumlaufen kann (wenn man den Platz dafür hat).


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2016)

Ah, ok .. ja dann, macht das natürlich keinen Sinn


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. Februar 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wann habe ich je behauptet, Ahnung zu haben? Ich habe die Frage gestellt, ob die PS4 das schafft, sonst nichts. Alles andere hast du rein interpretiert.



PlayStation VR kommt mit einer Hardware-Box, die irgendwie aus 60 fps 120 zaubern soll. Die Technik dahinter nennt sich "Reprojection", die wohl sehr schnell Bilder generieren kann, die zwischen zwei bestehenden Bildern sanfte Übergänge in der Bewegung schaffen.

Somit würden 60 fps ausreichen, was die PlayStation bei vielen Spielen in ansprechender Qualität schafft. Aber hier heißt es abwarten. "Driveclub" sah in der VR-Demo wohl ziemlich "verwaschen" aus, wie ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, und "Gran Turismo Sports" hat überhaupt noch niemand in VR gesehen.

Alles in allem vermute ich, daß man bessere Ergebnisse sehen wird, als man der PS4 so zutrauen würde, aber man darf wohl auch nichts Atemraubendes erwarten. Möglicherweise reichen ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und ein großes Spieleangebot, um PlayStation VR attraktiv zu machen.

Aber bevor ich's nicht irgendwo ausprobieren kann, werde ich es auf keinen Fall kaufen.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Zumindest eine Variante ohne das Raumtracking fände ich wünschenswert, denn ich habe beim besten Willen nicht den Platz dafür und möchte das dann auch ungern mitbezahlen.


Du möchtest es ungern mitbezahlen? Du möchtest also die 50€ (viel mehr werden zwei rotierende 60hz-Laser kaum kosten) sparen und eine Virtual reality-Brille für nur 750€ kaufen, die dadurch aber absolut nutzlos wird, weil sie schlicht nicht ohne funktionieren kann.
Da würde ich dir was besseres vorschlagen: Kauf nur die beiden Lighthouse-Boxen ohne die Brille. Das funktioniert genauso gut und ist wesentlich günstiger.
Damit die Vive irgendwie funktionieren kann, braucht man das Tracking! 
Wenn man einen Raum zur Verfügung hat, stellt man beide Lighthouse-Boxen diagonal zueinander auf, und kann sich dann im Raum bewegen. Wenn man keinen Platz hat, nimmt man nur eine davon und stellt sie auf den Monitor oder den Schreibtisch und degradiert die Vive damit zu einer Oculus. So einfach ist das. Man kann das Raumtrecking nutzen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso man hier so schockiert über den Preis ist.
HTC hat schon seit langem gesagt dass es ein Premium Produkt sein wird und Premium bedeutet  zwischen 500 - 1000 $ bzw. €

HTC macht hier absolut alles richtig und verkauft das Komplettpaket statt wie Oculus VR in Häppchen und nicht mal die komplette VR Erfahrung.
Hier hat man absolut alles um für einige Jahre auf kein VR erlebnis verzichten zu müssen.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Euro Angabe und dann kann man eindeutig erkennen wo das bessere P/L Verhältniss geboten wird.
In meinen Augen wirds aber so oder so HTC sein weil.
-Valve mit  ihrem Support und Steam eine große Platform gegeben ist
-Alles vorhanden ist um ein echtes und vollständiges VR Erlebnis zu bekommen
-Bei Oculus Rift irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommt wo man den sehr teuren VR Controller extra dazubestellen muss 
-Bei Oculus Rift  man nahezu nur auf sitzendes Erlebnis "gebunden" ist und somit  eine vielzahl an Spielen irgendwann nicht spielbar sind.

Ich bin kein Fan von Sonderwünschen ala "Bitte nur Display!" "Ich möchte eh  nur im Sitzen nutzen  weil ... "
Das alles sind für mich eher Ausreden um ungern viel Geld auszugeben und trotzdem die Technik von morgen erleben zu wollen. Jeder der aber VR und sämtliche Berichte mitverfolgt hat, weiß ganz genau
wie wichtig ein VR Controller und ein Room Tracking wie bei HTC Vive nahezu schon nötig sind um ein vollends befriedigendes VR Erlebnis bekommen zu können.

Und auch das Argument von "der Raum ist zu klein!" oder "Ich hau mich ja sonst irgendwo an!" zählen einfach nicht weil alleine das rumstehen und sich drehen zu können wird den Aufpreis wert sein.
Sich irgendwo anhauen wird quasi unmöglich sein da die Kamera eingebaut wurde und man generell sein Zimmer  halt die paar sekunden zurechträumen kann. Ansonsten kann man die HTC Vive genau so im Sitzen verwenden .

Ohne VR Controller und Room Tracking ist so eine Brille lediglich eine Demo von all dem was man erleben könnte. Ich bin aber jemand der gerne lieber mehr bezahlt und dafür das Gesamtpaket bekommt, statt an einzelnen Elementen zu sparen, die aber wiederrum
an Ende das große Ganze ergeben.  

Ich glaube nicht dass mir die HTC Vive dieses Jahr kaufen werde da erstmal eine neue Pascal GPU ins Haus kommt. Das ist mir für dieses Jahr noch zu teuer bzw. so viel Geld hab ich für diesen Spaß nicht übrig in diesem Jahr.

Wie gesagt... wenn wir wirklich davon ausgehen dass die HTC Vive unter 900€ kostet dann wäre das in Relation zur Oculus Rift ein guter Preis aber mit mehr bzw. besserer Technik.
Die Controller von Oculus Rift werden nämlich ein Vermögen kosten und somit wird man dort auch an die 900€ rankommen.

Endlich hat dieser "boah das wird ja locker bis zu 1500€ kosten!!!" Quatsch ein Ende...  

Edit:
Zitat Gamestar 





> Ein neues Feature hat HTC ebenfalls angekündigt. Über Vive Phone Services kann das Smartphone per Bluetooth mit dem Headset verbunden und für Telefongespräche und SMS genutzt werden. Damit muss das Headset nicht abgenommen werden, sollte ein Anruf eingehen.



Na das ist mal ein richtig geiles Feature


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> PlayStation VR kommt mit einer Hardware-Box, die irgendwie aus 60 fps 120 zaubern soll. Die Technik dahinter nennt sich "Reprojection", die wohl sehr schnell Bilder generieren kann, die zwischen zwei bestehenden Bildern sanfte Übergänge in der Bewegung schaffen.
> 
> Somit würden 60 fps ausreichen, was die PlayStation bei vielen Spielen in ansprechender Qualität schafft. Aber hier heißt es abwarten. "Driveclub" sah in der VR-Demo wohl ziemlich "verwaschen" aus, wie ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, und "Gran Turismo Sports" hat überhaupt noch niemand in VR gesehen.
> 
> ...



Interessant.

Eine solche Technik ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, die man in späteren Generationen vielleicht auch in PC VR Geräten finden wird, für schwächere Rechner.
Ich habe auch schon von einer Technik gehört, die das eye tracking nutzt und nur das direkt angesehene in Full HD  und den Rest in dem peripheren Sichtfeld geringer aufgelöst darstellt. Man darf auf die Zukunft gespannt sein.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> PlayStation VR kommt mit einer Hardware-Box, die irgendwie aus 60 fps 120 zaubern soll. Die Technik dahinter nennt sich "Reprojection", die wohl sehr schnell Bilder generieren kann, die zwischen zwei bestehenden Bildern sanfte Übergänge in der Bewegung schaffen.
> 
> Somit würden 60 fps ausreichen, was die PlayStation bei vielen Spielen in ansprechender Qualität schafft. Aber hier heißt es abwarten. "Driveclub" sah in der VR-Demo wohl ziemlich "verwaschen" aus, wie ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, und "Gran Turismo Sports" hat überhaupt noch niemand in VR gesehen.
> 
> ...



So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, ist die Hardwarebox nur für die Ausgabe am TV zuständig und übernimmt selber keine Berechnungen:

"Entgegen bisheriger Gerüchte soll die VR-Grafikberechnung nicht in  dieser Processing Box sondern über die Playstation 4 erfolgen - in 1080p  mit 120 FPS, wobei die Playstation 4 über die Funktion der asynchronen Shader auch Zwischenbilder erzeugen darf um die Framerate stabil zu halten. Dass die Processing Box auch Grafikberechnungen übernimmt ist angesichts  der latenzbehafteten und für 3D-Grafik nicht ausreichend schnellem  USB-Verbindung zur Konsole nicht auszugehen." Quelle: Sony Playstation VR - Informationen zur Processing Box - GameStar

Ich vermute, dass man grafisch nur Spiele auf dem PC-Niveau von vor etlichen Jahren erwarten kann. Aber für den Einstieg ist das sicher nicht schlecht, die meisten von uns hatten als erstes Auto ja auch keinen neuen Mercedes, sondern vermutlich erstmal einen gebrauchten Opel oder VW.


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die HTC Vive das bessere Gesamtprodukt ist? Gibt es schon Tech Specs? Ich hab mal aufgeschnappt, dass die Hardware (Auflösung, Optik?) besser sein soll. Aber Headtracking in einem begrenzten Bereich kann die Rift auch, oder? Also auch seitwärts und nicht nur drehen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Support aus? Wird, was für Rift ausgelegt ist auch mit Vive funktionieren, oder umgekehrt? Oder sind das komplett verschiedene Standards? Der Job Simulator allein ist ja ein sehr minimalistisches Starterpaket und ein bisschen durch das Weltall düsen würde ich mit HTC schon auch gern.

Ich denke ich werde eins von beiden Systemen vorbestellen. Im Moment finde ich die Vive das rundere System, aber Rift hat über die Jahre mehr Hype und Entwickler angezogen.


----------



## Vordack (23. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde eins von beiden Systemen vorbestellen. Im Moment finde ich die Vive das rundere System, aber Rift hat über die Jahre mehr Hype und Entwickler angezogen.



Das erklärt Deinen "Neuen PC" Thread mit den utopischen Komponenten, hab ich mir gestern schon gedacht


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2016)

ganz ehrlich? ich würde momentan erstmal gar keins vorbestellen, sondern abwarten.
kein mensch kann auch nur halbwegs seriös beantworten, ob sich eines der systeme durchsetzen, beide koexistieren oder ob vr (wieder mal) ein gigantischer flop wird.


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das erklärt Deinen "Neuen PC" Thread mit den utopischen Komponenten, hab ich mir gestern schon gedacht



Nur halt leider nicht zum Zocken.  



Bonkic schrieb:


> ... oder ob vr (wieder mal) ein gigantischer flop wird.



Für Massenmarkt und Gamer ist es vielleicht wirklich erstmal zu teuer. Da könnte Sony, selbst mit abgespeckter Qualität, etwas bessere Chancen haben. Aber VR ist wohl noch weniger ein "immer haben muss" als es 3D-Filme sind, die ja ähnlich gehypt wurden.
Ich frag mich eh, ob das auf Dauer so gesund ist. Bei labileren Personen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass so eine enorme Immersion einen Knacks in die Hirnwindungen bringt.

Im Bereich Visualisierung bietet es aber schon einen deutlichen Mehrwert. Unsere ersten, einfachen Tests mit der Samsung Gear waren auf jeden Fall recht beeindruckend.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? ich würde momentan erstmal gar keins vorbestellen, sondern abwarten.
> kein mensch kann auch nur halbwegs seriös beantworten, ob sich eines der systeme durchsetzen, beide koexistieren oder ob vr (wieder mal) ein gigantischer flop wird.



Da hier so viel Geld in diese Branche gepumpt wird, ist es mMn. völlig ausgeschlossen dass VR (wieder mal) ein Flop wird. Dafür ist die Technik zu beeindruckend und erschwinglich geworden.
Früher hat man weder Technik noch das Geld dafür gehabt - Heute schauts ganz anders aus auch wenn es für den Zocker immer noch ein sehr teures Spielzeug ist.

Man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen dass der Preis genau so hoch ist wie ein "Premium" Smartphone und die werden auch wie wild gekauft. Von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen weil andere Hardware ebenfalls für dieses Geld gekauft bzw. verkauft wird. 
VR wird sich ganz sicher durchsetzen, denn das ist der nächste Meilenstein der Technik - unabhängig davon wie teuer der Start sein mag. 
Vorbestellen würde ich auch keins von beiden (Oculus Rift schon mal gar nicht) aber auch nur weil mir das nötige Kleingeld für diesen Spaß fehlt.

Mit einer neuen GPU ist man hier locker bei 1200€  und das ist quasi ein nagelneuer High End Rechner ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Support aus? Wird, was für Rift ausgelegt ist auch mit Vive funktionieren, oder umgekehrt? Oder sind das komplett verschiedene Standards?.



Das ist im Moment so die größte Frage. Wenn sich die Systeme gegenseitig kanibalisieren, sehe ich die Zukunft von VR bei +-0. Dann wird es sich für Entwickler nicht lohnen Spiele dafür rauszubringen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da hier so viel Geld in diese Branche gepumpt wird, ist es mMn. völlig ausgeschlossen dass VR (wieder mal) ein Flop wird. Dafür ist die Technik zu beeindruckend und erschwinglich geworden.
> Früher hat man weder Technik noch das Geld dafür gehabt - Heute schauts ganz anders aus auch wenn es für den Zocker immer noch ein sehr teures Spielzeug ist.
> 
> Man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen dass der Preis genau so hoch ist wie ein "Premium" Smartphone und die werden auch wie wild gekauft. Von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen weil andere Hardware ebenfalls für dieses Geld gekauft bzw. verkauft wird.



Geld reinpumpen heißt nicht automatisch Erfolg haben. Fehlen die Killerapps für eine Mindestmenge an Kunden wird VR kein Erfolg und demzufolge würde eine Einstellung erfolgen.

Daß Geld nicht automatisch Erfolg bedeutet wurde in der Technikgeschichte schon mehrfach bewiesen. Ich sag nur DAB. Und ob der Nachfolger DAB+ ein Erfolg wird bleibt abzuwarten. Aber ohne Zwangsabschaltung (wie beim analogen TV) wird DAB+ sicher auch nicht ausreichenden Erfolg haben.

Oder Beispiel Porsche:

Die haben Anfang der 90er Jahre Millionen in ein Projekt 989 versenkt. Ein Panamera-ähnlicher Viertürer den man quasi bis zur Serienreife getrieben hat um kurz vor dem Go ein No zu schaffen und man hatte Milliarden Entwicklungskosten in den Sand gesetzt.

Oder auch VW:

Die hatten so ca. 2008/09 einen kleinen Roadster (Bluesport) in der Entwicklung gehabt, wo man sich die Plattform mit Audi und Porsche teilen wollte. Porsche sprang aber aus dem Verbund ab weil aus Imagegründen kein Roadster unterhalb des Boxsters erscheinen sollte. Damit fiel die ganze Finanzplanung von VW wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen. Der Roadster war aber schon vom Entwicklungsstatus weit (sollte eigentlich bereits 2 Jahre darauf erscheinen). Aber Geld in die Esse geschoben.

Und dieses kann man durch alle Branchen hinweg fortsetzen. Wo Projekte selbst bei Serienreife oder kurz davor gecancelt werden/wurden und die Entwicklungsgelder waren futsch.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da hier so viel Geld in diese Branche gepumpt wird, ist es mMn. völlig ausgeschlossen dass VR (wieder mal) ein Flop wird. Dafür ist die Technik zu beeindruckend und erschwinglich geworden.
> Früher hat man weder Technik noch das Geld dafür gehabt - Heute schauts ganz anders aus auch wenn es für den Zocker immer noch ein sehr teures Spielzeug ist.
> 
> Man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen dass der Preis genau so hoch ist wie ein "Premium" Smartphone und die werden auch wie wild gekauft. Von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen weil andere Hardware ebenfalls für dieses Geld gekauft bzw. verkauft wird.



ich geb dir insofern recht, dass sie es dieses mal offenbar ernsthaft versuchen.
insbesondere samsung und facebook auf oculus-seite sind mächtige partner/ eigner, die vermutlich wenig interesse an einem flop haben.
ja, htc und valve auch - keine bange, nur halt 'ne ganze nummer kleiner (was nicht schlechter heißen muss, denn in sachen gaming würde ich momentan in der tat wohl auch eher auf vive setzen [ja, das ist eine dieser unseriösen prognosen]). 

ich seh auch, wie weiter vorne gesagt, nicht mal den preis als riesenhindernis.
für den massenmarkt mögen ~ 800 dollar/ euro vielleicht zu viel sein, aber der wird ja sinken.

ich weiß einfach schlicht nicht, ob "die leute", abgesehen von ein paar hc-gamern, vr in dieser form überhaupt wollen. 
haben viele lust sich komplett von der außenwelt abzuschotten? ich weiß es nicht. deshalb: abwarten.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

Das sind auch sehr wichtige Punkte. Will sich z.B. ein Familienmensch beim Gaming vollkommen abschotten und mit so einer Brille herumlaufen ? Ist der Hype so groß daß genügend darauf anspringen ?

Siehe 3D TV/Bluray. Da ist es ja ähnlich. Ich mag das. Aber mögen das neben mir und einer handvoll Bekannter von mir genügend weitere Kunden ?? Samsung und LG sehen das anscheinend anders. Sonst würden sie die 3D-Technik nicht komplett einstellen (Samsung) oder zukünftig nur auf die Highendgeräte beschränken (LG). Wenige Kunden wollen sich wahrscheinlich die Brille aufsetzen und Filme in 3D genießen. Und 3D wurde im TV-Bereich auch aggressiv in den Markt gebracht und die Technik dafür wurde teuer entwickelt. 

TV 3D ist technisch sicher nicht mit VR vergleichbar aber auf der anderen Seite (Gefahr fehlender Kundenakzeptanz im größeren Rahmen) auf der anderen Seite schon.


----------



## Alreech (23. Februar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass man grafisch nur Spiele auf dem PC-Niveau von vor etlichen Jahren erwarten kann. Aber für den Einstieg ist das sicher nicht schlecht, die meisten von uns hatten als erstes Auto ja auch keinen neuen Mercedes, sondern vermutlich erstmal einen gebrauchten Opel oder VW.


Grafik ist nicht alles.

Portal, Mirrors Edge, Team Fortress 2, CS:GO, Minecraft, Tron,... alles Spiele die beim erscheinen veraltete Grafik hatten und trotzdem gut gewesen sind. Gutes Gameplay ist wichtiger als viele Polygone und riesige Texturen. 
Wenn der Stil der Grafik durchdacht ist kann man auch ohne High End Grafik ein gutes Spiel machen, vor allem wenn es von Grund auf für 3D designt ist.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Februar 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Grafik ist nicht alles.
> 
> Portal, Mirrors Edge, Team Fortress 2, CS:GO, Minecraft, Tron,... alles Spiele die beim erscheinen veraltete Grafik hatten und trotzdem gut gewesen sind. Gutes Gameplay ist wichtiger als viele Polygone und riesige Texturen.
> Wenn der Stil der Grafik durchdacht ist kann man auch ohne High End Grafik ein gutes Spiel machen, vor allem wenn es von Grund auf für 3D designt ist.



Ist stimme da vollkommen zu, Gameplay > Grafik. Aber eine sehr gute Grafik ist gerade bei Virtual Realitiy für die perfekte Immersion eigentlich unerlässlich und die ersten Spiele werden vom Gameplay her auch eher auf Moorhuhn Niveau sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht wenige PS4 Besitzer schon bei 900p die Nase rümpfen und jeden Pixel einzeln nachzählen, die haben schon gewisse Ansprüche


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ist stimme da vollkommen zu, Gameplay > Grafik. Aber eine sehr gute Grafik ist gerade bei Virtual Realitiy für die perfekte Immersion eigentlich unerlässlich und die ersten Spiele werden vom Gameplay her auch eher auf Moorhuhn Niveau sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht wenige PS4 Besitzer schon bei 900p die Nase rümpfen und jeden Pixel einzeln nachzählen, die haben schon gewisse Ansprüche



Erste Demos haben Spiele gezeigt die on rails Shooter waren. Das kann ich mir auf PS4 auch mit guter Grafik als frühe Titel  gut vorstellen, da du wenig rendern musst, wenn man nicht rumlaufen kann. Sie werden tricksen müssen.


----------



## Alreech (24. Februar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ist stimme da vollkommen zu, Gameplay > Grafik. Aber eine sehr gute Grafik ist gerade bei Virtual Realitiy für die perfekte Immersion eigentlich unerlässlich und die ersten Spiele werden vom Gameplay her auch eher auf Moorhuhn Niveau sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht wenige PS4 Besitzer schon bei 900p die Nase rümpfen und jeden Pixel einzeln nachzählen, die haben schon gewisse Ansprüche


Die Frage ist was man unter guter Grafik versteht.

Bei Titeln wie Witcher, Fallout, Battlefield, COD, ect... sind es möglichst viele Polygone und große Texturen, und das ganze mit 30 oder 60 fps.
Gerade bei Rollenspielen leidet die Immersion wenn die Grafik Matsch ist, bei PvP Spielen drehen viele die Grafik sogar runter um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen (Legoquake.ole)

Wenn man bei der Grafik auf einen Comic Look geht (Cell Shading) kann man bei den Texturen & Polygonen schon viel sparen.
Je nach Spiel ist der Comic Look auch passend. Selbst ein Rollenspiel könnte so ohne Verlust an Immersion funktionieren, müsste sich halt an Animes oder Zeichentrickfilmen wie "The Last Unicorn" orientieren.

Für die Immersion bei VR sind hohe FPS vermutlich wichtiger als Texturen und Polygone.
Schon bei Headtracking mit Freetrack oder TrackIR ist es so das konstant hohe FPS und wenig Inputlag die Immersion gewaltig steigern.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> PlayStation VR kommt mit einer Hardware-Box, die irgendwie aus 60 fps 120 zaubern soll. Die Technik dahinter nennt sich "Reprojection", die wohl sehr schnell Bilder generieren kann, die zwischen zwei bestehenden Bildern sanfte Übergänge in der Bewegung schaffen.
> 
> Somit würden 60 fps ausreichen, was die PlayStation bei vielen Spielen in ansprechender Qualität schafft. Aber hier heißt es abwarten. "Driveclub" sah in der VR-Demo wohl ziemlich "verwaschen" aus, wie ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, und "Gran Turismo Sports" hat überhaupt noch niemand in VR gesehen.
> 
> ...



So wurde jetzt dann auch offiziell bestätigt, die Hardwarebox hat nichts mit Berechnungen zu tun:
PlayStation VR: Sony erklärt die Zusatz-Box


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Gerade bei Rollenspielen leidet die Immersion wenn die Grafik Matsch ist, [...]



Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen - Immersion setzt sich aus mehreren verschiedenen "Zutaten" zusammen.
Und bessere Grafik bedeutet nicht immer gleich mehr Immersion


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Februar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> So wurde jetzt dann auch offiziell bestätigt, die Hardwarebox hat nichts mit Berechnungen zu tun:
> PlayStation VR: Sony erklärt die Zusatz-Box



Danke für die Klärung. Ich dachte in der Tat bisher, die Box sei so eine Art Hardware-Boost. Ich weiß nicht, wie Sonys Reprojection letztlich funktioniert, aber wenn da einfach nur Bilder per Mittelwert interpoliert werden (jetzt mal so als Billigvariante), dann bräuchte es nicht einmal einen eigenen Prozessor dafür -- das könnte auch ein separater Thread abfackeln. Ich kenne mich nicht in den Tiefen von PlayStation OS aus, aber es würde sich wohl anbieten, diese Interpolation direkt im Thread des Grafikkartentreibers zu implementieren. Das dürfte nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fallen und die PS4 nicht über Gebühr belasten. Reprojection ist halt Trickserei, aber schon eine geniale Idee dahingehend, wie man mit begrenzter Hardware doch noch etwas Tolles zaubern kann.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2016)

899 euro also.
na ja, dann sind wir ja bald bei den vermuteten 1.000.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 899 euro also.
> na ja, dann sind wir ja bald bei den vermuteten 1.000.



Ich wage mal eine Prognose: PlayStation VR mit Kamera und ohne Move: 499 Öcken. Es werden noch Wetten angenommen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich wage mal eine Prognose: PlayStation VR mit Kamera und ohne Move: 499 Öcken. Es werden noch Wetten angenommen.


ich tippe in dem fall eher auf weniger. 399, vielleicht sogar noch darunter. 
dass die peripherie (viel) mehr kostet als die konsole an sich, kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich tippe in dem fall eher auf weniger. 399, vielleicht sogar noch darunter.
> dass die peripherie (viel) mehr kostet als die konsole an sich, kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen.



399 wäre ein absoluter Kampfpreis, vermutlich unterhalb der Gewinnzone. Gut, Sony hat einen langen Atem, vielleicht könnten sie das wirklich so subventionieren, aber jetzt, wo die Konkurrenz mal die Hosen runterläßt, wäre auch 499 noch ein fairer Deal. Und es wäre nicht einmal gelogen: Nimmt man die Kamera weg, dann kostet VR soviel wie eine Konsole.


----------

